# Help me choose a router table top



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey everyone! So my router table is just about complete, except for the most importent part which is the top. Ive narrowed it down to two choices. As with most, cost is a factor. You may also try to talk me into building my own but also choose from one of the following.

From rockler for $250: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31809










a generic brand from grizzly (that looks just as good) for $150: http://www.grizzly.com/products/Router-Table-with-Stand/T10432


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

bump


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not seeing a $100 difference between the two. By default, I'd go with the Griz for the price advantage.


----------



## texas (Nov 12, 2012)

Me neither. I have the Rockler table top which is nice. I bought it without the fence or plate. I added a Rockler lift that came with its own plate… love it. All in… $340. Made my own fence. Am now working on a nice "Norm" style cabinet under it.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't speak to the new Rockler table but have been using the "old style" for many years now, and have been very happy with it.

It's MDF, with what I believe is melamine laminate & polyethylene edges, like the Grizzly.

If cost is an issue, I'd go with the Grizzly.

Building you own may approach the cost of the Grizzly, MDF, plastic laminate, fence, hardware, t-track and your time all add up.

I'd wait to see what others who may own the Grizzly are saying


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Just curious, but if you built the table, why not build the top?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would get a bench dog top and fence. The fence is extruded aluminum, and has a nice heavy duty feel. It also allows the jointer operation by placing two rods behind the outfeed fence. I don't use that feature, but the overall build quality is fantastic.


----------



## dustprocrastinator (Jan 17, 2011)

One difference between the rockler top and the grizzly is that the rockler top has a double t-track whereas the grizzly does not. The new rockler tops have layer of phenolic not melamine which should increase the stability of the top. Rockler has also added the plastic banding around the edge.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I made mine out of a double layer of MDF epoxyed together and covered with Formica.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow Clint that is an amazing router table! and Jay, the reason is partly what Nicky said about cost, and partly that one from grizzly will be a-lot more accurate.

Thanks everyone! looks like im going with Grizzly!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

A phenolic top would be an advantage for sure.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I made mine from a double layer of MDF and Formica. Why would you buy one?


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

I just realized, will it be problematic that the router plate on the grizzly Is an odd size?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

It's not sized for the popular plates or lifts.

I'd build it. If I were to buy I'd get one of the phenolic tables.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you looked at http://www.woodpeck.com/

American made and fantastic tools.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

There are many 9 x 12 plates available….it's not really an odd size, just different than the Rockler plate.


----------



## mIps (Oct 10, 2012)

Just a thought but use a reclaimed counter top. Sturdy and flat with a low-friction surface ready to go. Usually you can pick up a piece 24" square for less than $15.00. Then you can put in the Miter slots and t-track if you want them.
That's my plan anyways.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

That will work fine, but you'll want to laminate the bottom of the countertop or else it will warp from uneven moisture absorption.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I like to make mine to keep the cost down and have it the size I want and the features I want. With plate T-tracks and material for the cabinet I'm into mine for about $80.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

If I was you and I wanted a router lift, not just a router plate (highly recommended BTW), I would pick the router lift, whether you are going to buy it right away or not and then choose the table based on that. Reason is, they all have plates that will fit their opening, but may or may not have lifts that fit that opening.

Disclaimer: I have the Woodpecker 420 Quicklift and love the damned thing!


----------

